# Snakes.....



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Should I be Concerned hunting Pronghorns in Wyoming South of Casper.. (Area 32 Shirley MT Basin Approximately 5100 - 7100 Elv.)

.... Snakes...

Any thoughts...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not overly concerned. In the mid 1970's I walked 12 to 14 miles a day in Nebraska, South Dakota, North Dakota, Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. I did that summers for three years, and run across two rattlesnakes. Both in prairie dog towns. One was just east across the road from, where now, the Cabela's store is in Sidney, Nebraska. Of course this was during work hours, and I have seen many more early in the morning and in the evening in prairie dog towns here in North Dakota. You will also see more in prime hunting hours in Wyoming.


----------

